# Check out my Murals on Canvas



## FoilEffects

Today I printed out on a large format printer these murals on canvas. This is my newest thing!!! This is going to blow away buying it from large companies that charge too much! These are printed on a premium canvas that can be clearcoated, crackled over, textured on and a lot more! I have about 3500 different paintings and maps and now that I can do this for myself it is going to make me a ton more in profit, plus I dont have to wait 2 weeks for these to come in.

Let me know what you think...
Rob


----------



## Workaholic

You are always ahead of the pack. :thumbsup: Looks like a great thing.


----------



## JNLP

That's sweet. :thumbup:


----------



## WisePainter

Clevar!


----------



## sage

Very NIce! You are a very talented guy.
Sage


----------



## RCP

Awesome! Hope to see a video of the application.


----------



## Slingah

looks cool...love to see it up...


----------



## nEighter

man your printer is awesome! GREAT idea man.. props!


----------



## JAYJAY

"Come for the ideas,stay for the peak at the swimsuit areas!":thumbsup:

Way to keep lookin forward!


----------



## FoilEffects

The canvas I get is from a company called Fellers, the canvas is called Wallscapes. Most people use it to do wall wraps but I came up with an idea based on another companys murals on canvas and grabbed some Dover books and then bought a large format printer (that was friggin expensive $13+K). The canvas comes in 54" rolls my printer is 64" but the nice thing is being able to panel the projects so if I want the mural to be 8' tall x 16' long then I panel it long way into 2 pieces (top and bottom) then give it a 1" overlap so that the wallpaper hanger can lap it without trying to just butt edges and then cut out the 1" waste. The printer will print nearly 150' per hour and has a tension bar so that I dont need to be there. I literally can set up all the printing that I want to do for the day, load it and print and go to work and make money on both ends!!!

What is cool is I can take a panoramic photo of a customers shot with a 8mp camera and with special software blow it up to a 10't x 30'l mural and hang it around the 2 walls in their room! Nice thing is I dont have to hang it, just hire a paper hanger to do it.


----------



## WisePainter

You could wrap columns with those too. Man that would kick arse to be able to have texture plus a pattern on columns without the faux labor.


----------



## Bender

Good stuff Foil:thumbsup:


----------



## FoilEffects

WisePainter,

Yes you apply these with wallpaper paste and they are extreamly flexible so by all means you could apply them to a column and then texture over it. These are so much more flexible then the ones I was buying! The worse thing about those as they were through Faux Effects and were $22 per sf plus if you wanted an image enlarged they charged you an additional $55-75! The only one making a profit was FE!!!


----------



## cy hundley

Hey Foil, great idea! Just wondering if you need to be concerned with any copyright issues if you print out and use certain pieces. I would love to do the same thing with some of my own images, then try to sell to clients as hangable murals, I cant afford such a nice printer however! thanks for sharing


----------



## ProWallGuy

Don't you need to pay a licensing fee to use those images? I know in all the murals I install, the artwork is either created by an artist and paid for by the graphics/printing team, or is purchased some way, some how. You might get in trouble installing artwork for a profit that doesn't belong to you. Just an FYI.


----------



## WisePainter

ProWallGuy said:


> Don't you need to pay a licensing fee to use those images? I know in all the murals I install, the artwork is either created by an artist and paid for by the graphics/printing team, or is purchased some way, some how. You might get in trouble installing artwork for a profit that doesn't belong to you. Just an FYI.


It would probably only matter if these were used commercially...or if someone called 911...




...set the phone down PWG...


----------



## ProWallGuy

WisePainter said:


> It would probably only matter if these were used commercially...or if someone called 911...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...set the phone down PWG...


Maybe if you were the artist that created them, you would be crying a different tune. Seeing that installing these graphics make up over 80% of my business, I take this 5hit very seriously. 

Think Foil Effects would like to cruise by and see something he designed/created on the window of a store or a van? 

And it was just a question. I don't know if the graphics he posted are public domain or not. It was just professional curiosity. Put the bong down and step away from the keyboard. :blink:


----------



## Bender

Sooooomboooody needs coffeee:whistling2:
 I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## WisePainter

ProWallGuy said:


> Maybe if you were the artist that created them, you would be crying a different tune. Seeing that installing these graphics make up over 80% of my business, I take this 5hit very seriously.
> 
> Think Foil Effects would like to cruise by and see something he designed/created on the window of a store or a van?


For a commercial application it would make a _huge_ difference but if it is in a private residence, which I notice FE works in some rather large private residences more often than not FE is fine.
But I do see what you are saying.


----------



## CApainter

Pro-"Maybe if you were the artist that created them, you would be crying a different tune".

I'm not sure Leonardo Da Vinci cares much about copy right infringement, having to deal with his state of petrification and all.


----------



## Workaholic

Well obviously if you are recreating copyrighted materials you could be creating some problems.


----------



## cy hundley

WisePainter said:


> For a commercial application it would make a _huge_ difference but if it is in a private residence, which I notice FE works in some rather large private residences more often than not FE is fine.
> But I do see what you are saying.


I aggree with this, I would not use others art on any commercial project without permission (regardless of how old it is) people with big lawyers protect this stuff and make their living selling the rights to it. For a private residence, probably not a problem. I personally would still obtain permission however.

If someone hires me for a mural, buys a print, or an original painting they do not buy the rights to the image, this is stated in the contract. If they try to use the image for their own personal gain, there would be a problem. Homeowner, company,anyone. They can for sure buy these rights, but it will cost alot more than just the actual piece of art/mural.


----------



## FoilEffects

cy hundley said:


> Hey Foil, great idea! Just wondering if you need to be concerned with any copyright issues if you print out and use certain pieces. I would love to do the same thing with some of my own images, then try to sell to clients as hangable murals, I cant afford such a nice printer however! thanks for sharing


No this art comes out of a Royality Free Dover book, there were no copywrites in the 14-1600's, that didnt start until the 20th century, these are from the 13th-17th century!


----------



## FoilEffects

ProWallGuy said:


> Don't you need to pay a licensing fee to use those images? I know in all the murals I install, the artwork is either created by an artist and paid for by the graphics/printing team, or is purchased some way, some how. You might get in trouble installing artwork for a profit that doesn't belong to you. Just an FYI.


First I get your point, second I have licencing agreements with many huge companies as I not only own a painting company but also a printing and small sign shop. Mostly business cards, wall hangings and other items. I know the law pretty well, but thanks for watching my back.


----------



## FoilEffects

Hey guys great topic! I love it when everyone has a opinion!!!:thumbup: 
Copywrites are a touchy touch subject, the art that I use is either copywrite free OR you pay for permission to use it such as at istockphoto and sites like that. You are limited to the number of times you can use it but at the same time once you pay for the rights (which is like $5-10) you can use it at least 50 times. Now what you cannot do is reproduce the art for large market sale! Like I cannot get royality rights to a photo of Obama doing something that I want to use in an ad, then turn that around and make 1000's of items using that art even though I paid for permission. There are technicalities however they are pretty loose about it as long as you paid for the original rights!

By the way there is no difference between doing it residential or commerical.

Here is a great example: 

Situation 1: I cut vinyl that says Ford Motor Company and put it on the wall in a Ford Dealership - I dont need permission!

Situation 2: A mechanic shop wants the Ford Motor Company logo painted on the wall of his shop - Doable but need permissions from Ford. However Ford is easy to get a long with!!!

Disney is totally IMPOSSIBLE!!!!


----------



## JNLP

FoilEffects said:


> Disney is totally IMPOSSIBLE!!!!


I learned that trying to get my daughters birthday cake made.


----------



## FoilEffects

JNLP said:


> I learned that trying to get my daughters birthday cake made.


A cake place cannot make a Disney cake, but next time email me as I have tons and tons of Disney stuff! That is why my wife does all our cakes as I have the art work and she can do it.

We have a overhead projector that points downward for doing art on table tops and cakes, very nice for both.


----------



## Wolfgang

Not to take away from your skills, but it just seems like you're applying decals or glorified decoupage.


----------



## FoilEffects

Wolfgang said:


> Not to take away from your skills, but it just seems like you're applying decals or glorified decoupage.


I cannot explain it to you but I promise you if you saw the finishes that we do over murals like this, you would swear you were in Italy. The last time I did one I had a floppy disc digital camera (needless to say I cannot get the pics off those discs as I dont have a floppy drive). These ceilings, look plastered with exposed bricks, 3 layer texture finishes, crackling over the mural and antiquing. When all is said and done it looks just like the plaster had been falling off the ceiling for 100's of years exposing the brick in areas and a mural. The mural looks nothing like this when it is done!


----------



## Wolfgang

Like I said, I wasnt trying to belittle you in anyway, apology offered. I would be interested in seeing pics.


----------



## steveatson1

these photos on canvas prints are really awesome. I love your idea behind this paining. These days less number of people are working on this art idea. After a long time I saw this combination. No doubt that the idea is good but the photo on canvas print makes it more beautiful. Mostly people are choosing canvas for these type of paintings & thanks for sharing.
______________
my canvas


----------

